# Team Tito Today



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

need I say more???


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Uh--is that you or Tito?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What happened


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry it was a frustrating day. It happens, but you'll shake it off and do better the next time


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rhut Rho, what happened!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, been there, done that. All part of the 'fun'. He still loves you (if you screwed up) and he doesn't know anything is wrong (if he screwed up). 

Lana


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The agony of da feet?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Would this be the agony of da feet?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry Barb, but he is a fabulous dog!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Come on now, you just can't leave us hanging, feel free to spill your guts.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

As often as you two are out there competing, there are bound to be bad days. But hang in there! Go look at his gazillion ribbons if you are feeling down. That should cheer you up!!!!!! Team Tito rocks!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hang in there Barb...it'll be okay!!!  You can do it..I know you can! I have faith in you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, it really falls under the heading of "no big deal" but it was a disappointing day.
I knew we were going to have a ring conflict between breed and utility B, but *everyone* told me the obedience judge was really nice and would have no problem taking Tito in Utility B first to avoid any conflicts.
HA
I went and asked her, and she very sweetly told me NO. She said it wasn't fair to the dog who was already first (HA! Like ANYONE wants to be first in the ring in Utility B, and the other dog hadn't checked in yet). She said she'd just skip me if I wasn't there, and then come back to me when I got to the ring. 
That's fine, except I really needed to go into utility first because of the scent articles, and I guess I just wasn't mentally prepared to be turned down. The problem is that he needed to be puffed and fluffed for the breed ring, so of course he smelled like a beauty salon, my hands smelled like a beauty salon, etc.
All the local "heavy hitters" were there in breed. We got dumped (but then so did all the other owner handlers but that's another whole story). Ran over to the obedience ring, where he promptly NQ'd the first scent article. I knew that was going to happen. There was no way he was going to pick out my scent among the smells that were on both him and my hands.
Ah well, no big deal, I had half hoped to NQ Utility anyway, but then....the judge decides to do us a "favor" and give me help and instruction in the ring after every exercise (that's why the head hitting). She was sweet as can be, and meant so well, but it was so embarrassing to have her standing there for 60 seconds (I kid you not) after each exercise reviewing the exercise with me and telling me "hints" for the future. (It was her last time in the ring after 30 years). And several of "Team Tito's Fan Club" had turned out for the show, which just made it worse. SHEEESH. 
After the first time she did it, I was ready to crawl out of the ring. Which of course made Tito ready to crawl out of the ring, too. It wasn't one of our better days.
We did NOT stay for Open B. I doubt the Open B people got out of there before 5 pm, it was an incredibly long day.
There are no more obedience shows in our area for a while now (except a couple that conflict with some breed only shows we will probably go to) so we're going to be taking a break from obedience for a while. 
And that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

UGGGGGGGGG -- that sucks
#1 go wash your hands after grooming!
#2 I hate when judges (or onlookers) assume from one flub one time in one obedience ring, that is a "problem" that they, personally, need to help you with. You know what, some dogs mess up because it's a constant problem, but sometimes dogs just mess up for no good reason, and please, unless I ask -- keep all that great advice to yourself!!!!!!!!
Sorry your day didn't go so hot.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, so it wasn't the best of days, but you have plenty of great Team Tito

days ahead of you. Don't look back, look forward to the next events.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and some dogs mess up because the judge keeps coming up and literally putting her arm around you like your mama and giving you advice!!!

BTW, he did qualify in everything except the one scent article, but he didn't do a very good job.




K9-Design said:


> UGGGGGGGGG -- that sucks
> #1 go wash your hands after grooming!
> #2 I hate when judges (or onlookers) assume from one flub one time in one obedience ring, that is a "problem" that they, personally, need to help you with. You know what, some dogs mess up because it's a constant problem, but sometimes dogs just mess up for no good reason, and please, unless I ask -- keep all that great advice to yourself!!!!!!!!
> Sorry your day didn't go so hot.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Some days your the dog some days your the hydrant...

The trials and tribulations of dog training... I guess if it was easy, it would not feel so great in the end...

On to next time! Go Team Tito! I am still on the band wagon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I hate days like that!! But hey - you won the very best prize; at the end of the day, you were the one who got to bring Tito home


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well now that it's a couple of days behind us....
I also got another great "prize". 
There was a couple there that had just moved here from Germany, and they were looking at the dogs and deciding which was appropriate for them and their two young children. He favored rottweilers, but she favored goldens. Several times they came up to me and asked to pet Tito, and of course he rolled on his back for some major belly rubs.
The told me a couple of hours into the show (about the 10th time they visited with Tito, LOL) that he was by FAR the best dog they had seen at the whole show. I told them that I agreed!
And on reflection, the way he is so calm and sweet with people, including young children, is worth more than all the Q's and points in the world.







Sunrise said:


> Oh, I hate days like that!! But hey - you won the very best prize; at the end of the day, you were the one who got to bring Tito home


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...what a lovely compliment from them! I bet they want a clone of Tito now....te heheeheh.... ;P


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Barb, I missed this the other day. Sorry it did not go better.
I will tell you from my experiences that judges are MUCH more willing to be flexible in the A classes than the B classes. A lot of them look at it as the A classes are about the leg while the B classes is about the points and are always leary that competitors are looking for whatever edge they can get in the B classes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is the first dog I"ve trained past a CD, so I'm learning a lot as we go along. We've JUST started showing in both Open B and Utility B, and the judging is VERY VERY different in the B classes versus the A classes.
I'm sure this judge could tell we were new to B class and that's probably why she was being so *helpful*. Sheeeesh.




AmbikaGR said:


> Hey Barb, I missed this the other day. Sorry it did not go better.
> I will tell you from my experiences that judges are MUCH more willing to be flexible in the A classes than the B classes. A lot of them look at it as the A classes are about the leg while the B classes is about the points and are always leary that competitors are looking for whatever edge they can get in the B classes.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw Barb, I am so sorry.

You know the one thing I don't understand about dog shows? You wait around for hours and then when you do show, you have to be in like 3 rings at once (at least that's been my case). :uhoh:

I know and understand the feeling of being rushed and having your dog switch modes in like 5 minutes. It's not fun. 

And I also know what it's like to have friends come and watch and see you on a bad day. The minute they turn around or the day they don't come to the show, your dog does something amazing like get a new title or win a class or something... ugh it seems like this is how dog shows work because I also get all our obedience NQ's on video and miss all of last legs :doh:.

You and Tito are an amazing team. We all have bad days, but then it's the life of dog shows. You gotta hold your head up high because there will always be another dog show and every day is a new day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
My daughter is NOT allowed to come to any of Tito's events any more. Every time she comes, he has the worst day imaginable. Then the next day, when she's not there, it's just like you said....he does something just spectacular!




goldengirls550 said:


> Aw Barb, I am so sorry.
> 
> You know the one thing I don't understand about dog shows? You wait around for hours and then when you do show, you have to be in like 3 rings at once (at least that's been my case). :uhoh:
> 
> ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like Tito made a convert of a family that was not sure a golden was the best way to go.

Any team tito fans would just be happy to see you two and sorry the day wouldn't go well or they wouldn't be fans (i.e. friends).:

the poor little judge was just being motherly and helpful and couldn't help herself.:doh: You and Tito probably just brought out her motherly instincts.

I hope it all goes better next time.:

I'd be a fan for just being allowed to give the belly rubs!


----------

